# 3rd Annual American Fallen Heroes Fishing Tournament



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

3rd ANNUAL 
American Fallen Heroes
April 28th, 2012
West Harbor RAMP
Catawba, Ohio off SR 53 north
PRESENTED BY: A Fallen Heros Family and the Van Horn Family 
TOURNAMENT HOURS: 7:00AM-3:30PM 
MORNING REGISTRATION 4:30AM-6:00AM
STARTING NUMBERS DETERMINED BY DATE OF ENTRY
Preregistration can be paid by check, day of tournament payment of cash
ENTRY: $60.00 PER TEAM
OPTIONAL BIG BASS POT $10.00 (100% PAYBACK)
(Largemouth and Smallmouth Big Bass Pot)
$25 of every boat will go to the SSG Shannon Smith NO FEAR Scholarship Fund
Payout for top 3 placers with plaques
50/50 and Raffle of prizes
If you need a flier or info feel free to let me know

CONTACT: Cory Smith (740) 361-7674
[email protected]


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

Boats are starting to come in.


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

Going to be a good turn out and have raffle Items to go out.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Several of the Hookerz Tackle guys are signed up and ready to support this event..


----------

